
Help finding a blog post about how author use Linux (minimalistic way) - torbica
Around year ago I read blog post that was on main HN page about how author is using Linux and his plans what to change in new year. He described he does minimal setup with I3 and how he switched to Nano for all development. his blog was again on main HN page couple days ago.<p>I tried Google&#x2F;ddg&#x2F;Bing but without success.
======
roselleebarle
I tried the following query

site:news.ycombinator.com minimal setup with I3

These came up

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12897921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12897921)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21068413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21068413)

